# Navy SEAL who killed Osama Bin Laden to reveal identity on Fox News



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't know how much you guys will (can) discuss this, but was it ever officially established that the man featured in the Esquire article was actually the trigger puller?  My recollection is that there was quite a bit of back/forth that questioned whether the person Esquire featured was even a SEAL, much less involved in the raid.

http://www.startribune.com/entertainment/tv/280827112.html


----------



## CDG (Oct 29, 2014)

Lol.  Not even surprised anymore.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 29, 2014)

FOX better hope they got the right guy.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Bin-Laden-come-forward-Fox-News-special.html


----------



## Grunt (Oct 29, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> FOX better hope they hot the right guy.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Bin-Laden-come-forward-Fox-News-special.html



I agree with you, but I won't hold my breath. The MSM hyperventilates over being the "exclusive" reporter of big-time news events. I would hope they have some good vetting information to corroborate the information, but who knows.


----------



## pardus (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## AWP (Oct 29, 2014)

Cynically I thought "Well, the Rangers and Marines both have a book in the news...."

Maybe it is because I'm not a shooter, but that is one detail of my career I'd never admit. "Was I on the raid? Indeed. Did I shoot UBL? Nope." Not because of terrorism or that threat, but just being "that guy." That's death bed confessional level information in my mind. Beyond publicity, books and movie deals, what do you gain?


----------



## medicchick (Oct 29, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Cynically I thought "Well, the Rangers and Marines both have a book in the news...."
> 
> Maybe it is because I'm not a shooter, but that is one detail of my career I'd never admit. "Was I on the raid? Indeed. Did I shoot UBL? Nope." Not because of terrorism or that threat, but just being "that guy." That's death bed confessional level information in my mind. *Beyond publicity, books and movie deals, what do you gain?*



Patriotic panties dropping.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 30, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Cynically I thought "Well, the Rangers and Marines both have a book in the news...."
> 
> Maybe it is because I'm not a shooter, but that is one detail of my career I'd never admit. "Was I on the raid? Indeed. Did I shoot UBL? Nope." Not because of terrorism or that threat, but just being "that guy." That's death bed confessional level information in my mind. Beyond publicity, books and movie deals, what do you gain?





medicchick said:


> Patriotic panties dropping.



And a fucking target on your family's forehead.


----------



## pardus (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't get what is so special about the one guy that pulled the trigger. Sure it's cool as fuck, but why is he more "special/important/pick your word" than the guy behind him on the team, or the team leader, or the guy pulling security at the door, or the chopper pilot/crew chief, or the poor Pakistani bastard that is rotting in jail for giving us the intel that got us there in the first place etc...
He's just a cog in the wheel.
I hope he comes out and uses this for a good reason (highlight an important issue etc...), if he just comes out to say look at ME, then fuck that guy.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 30, 2014)

When I get home tonight, I am raising my glass in honor of the true quiet professionals who put their lives on the forefront of danger every night and we never hear a peep from. Not that there is anything wrong with being proud of what you have done, but there are thousands of SF and SOF (and conventional forces) forces, both past and present, who live life humbly knowing that they made a difference in the world. They don't need make themselves out to be any better than the person next to them. 

"Never above you, never below you, always besides you." How fucking true.

To those who fit that description above, thank you, and here's to you coming home safely.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 30, 2014)

*Follow up question -will you watch it?  *

I am inclined to say no.  Likely I will read the synopsis the following morning and if there is more than "look at me", perhaps I will go back and take a watch.  The Esquire article portrayed him with being very bitter with the government and I have to wonder if that is the motivation with deciding to do this TV interview - potentially another American public perception bubble burst, most Americans believe guys come out of these units "set" - that is certainly not the way it reads in the Esquire story:

_"I left SEALs on Friday," he said the next time I saw him. It was a little more than thirty-six months before the official retirement requirement of twenty years of service. "My health care for me and my family stopped at midnight Friday night. I asked if there was some transition from my Tricare to Blue Cross Blue Shield. They said no. You're out of the service, your coverage is over. Thanks for your sixteen years. Go fuck yourself."_

http://www.esquire.com/features/man-who-shot-osama-bin-laden-0313


----------



## CDG (Oct 30, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *Follow up question -will you watch it?  *
> 
> I am inclined to say no.  Likely I will read the synopsis the following morning and if there is more than "look at me", perhaps I will go back and take a watch.  The Esquire article portrayed him with being very bitter with the government and I have to wonder if that is the motivation with deciding to do this TV interview - potentially another American public perception bubble burst, most Americans believe guys come out of these units "set" - that is certainly not the way it reads in the Esquire story:
> 
> ...


 
The Esquire article was revealed as fake awhile back.


----------



## pardus (Oct 30, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *Follow up question -will you watch it?  *



Maybe, I'm not excited or particularly interested in it, but as he wont profit from me seeing it meh, maybe.

I still haven't read No Easy Day, and have no intention of doing so, because fuck that guy.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 30, 2014)

@pardus , I have not read it either, and won't.

@CDG , regarding the Esquire article.  I was aware that there was quite a bit of controversy  about the piece, but did not know it was shown to be a complete fake.  Nearly every story I've seen about the upcoming FOX interview  references him as "The Shooter", featured in Esquire magazine.


----------



## CDG (Oct 30, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @CDG , regarding the Esquire article.  I was aware that there was quite a bit of controversy  about the piece, but did not know it was shown to be a complete fake.  Nearly every story I've seen about the upcoming FOX interview  references him as "The Shooter", featured in Esquire magazine.


 
SOFREP did a piece on it confirming that the supposed shooter was a fake.  He is a SEAL and was on the raid, but he didn't shoot him and he's embellished his role quite a bit.  He was also reportedly removed from the unit after discussing the operation.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 30, 2014)

CDG said:


> SOFREP did a piece on it confirming that the supposed shooter was a fake.  He is a SEAL and was on the raid, but he didn't shoot him and he's embellished his role quite a bit.  He was also reportedly removed from the unit after discussing the operation.



Crap, now that you say that I think I recall them talking about that on their podcast.  Interesting to me though, on how many media outlets are just going with the 'fact' that this is the guy featured in the Esquire article.


----------



## CDG (Oct 30, 2014)

Of course they are.  Since when do facts take precedence over ratings in the MSM?


----------



## goon175 (Oct 30, 2014)

A Ranger book was beating all the SEAL books for a week, and they were all like "Awww HELL no!"


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 30, 2014)

Not only beating on the book lists, but wholey shit, everything was actually cleared and good to go too vs WOW SUPER EXPOSE YOU NEVER WILL HEAR THIS SHIT OFFICIALLY


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 31, 2014)

http://www.funker530.com/bin-laden-raid-navy-seal-being-investigated-for-opsec-violations/


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 31, 2014)

goon175 said:


> A Ranger book was beating all the SEAL books for a week, and they were all like "Awww HELL no!"



Well I guess the guy who wrote that book, whoever he is, better get hot on a sequel :)


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 31, 2014)

Marauder06 said:


> Well I guess the guy who wrote that book, whoever he is, better get hot on a sequel :)



How about another case study, 

slacker


----------



## AWP (Oct 31, 2014)

Owned.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 31, 2014)

Mac_NZ said:


> How about another case study,
> 
> slacker



the kiwi stitch bitch, bitch slaps the MI guy Perfesser....  well done.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mac_NZ said:


> How about another case study,
> 
> slacker



What the hell?   We just gave you guys like a 488-page case study, what else do you guys want?


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 31, 2014)

Marauder06 said:


> What the hell?   We just gave you guys like a 488-page case study, what else do you guys want?



A real case study where you do the actual work and not pass it off to others to carry the heavy water.


----------



## AWP (Oct 31, 2014)

Owned by a Kiwi and now a Marine?

Dark times, my friends, dark times...


----------



## x SF med (Oct 31, 2014)

@Marauder06 ...  you are losing your edge.... you need to get away from all those students and play with some adults.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 1, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> A real case study where you do the actual work and not pass it off to others to carry the heavy water.



Me?  Work?  Then what will be left for all the enlisted people to do ?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 1, 2014)

I thought this was the typical lull in a case study that we were in the middle of.  Did one actually get finished??


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 1, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I thought this was the typical lull in a case study that we were in the middle of.  Did one actually get finished??



At some point, yes.  Archaeological evidence suggests this.


----------



## CDG (Nov 1, 2014)

The Pentagon warned the SEAL not to appear on the show, but it sounds like it's moving forward anyways.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/pentagon-objections-fox-news-will-745551


----------



## dmcgill (Nov 2, 2014)

It's disgusting honestly. 

I know guys in the teams who truly live the creed "I do not advertise my work nor seek recognition for my actions"...and it's a shame that such a small percentage of these guys are getting such a huge amount of publicity and casting a huge shadow over the entire community. It's spiraled completely out of control since 2011. It's almost as if there is absolutely no mystique at all anymore surrounding NSW, a community that was once the most concealed in SOF.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2014)

@dmcgill , agreed.

But...what came first, the chicken or the egg?  I used to believe that the Marcinko books opened this can of worms. No way, not anymore. I would submit that the Govt. caused this title wave by turning the SEAL's into a recruiting tool. All the access given for "becomming a SEAL..." type documentaries, assistance with video games and movies, etc.

Who can blame some of these guys when they are watching everyone else profit off of, and publicly take credit for their exploits?  It has to be amazingly frustrating.  Understand, I'm not defending them (completely) but the  hypocrisy must be maddening.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2014)

CDG said:


> The Pentagon warned the SEAL not to appear on the show, but it sounds like it's moving forward anyways.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/pentagon-objections-fox-news-will-745551


I don't know why, but I have the feeling that this will not air.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 2, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @dmcgill , agreed.
> 
> But...what came first, the chicken or the egg?  I used to believe that the Marcinko books opened this can of worms. No way, not anymore. I would submit that the Govt. caused this title wave by turning the SEAL's into a recruiting tool. All the access given for "becomming a SEAL..." type documentaries, assistance with video games and movies, etc.
> 
> Who can blame some of these guys when they are watching everyone else profit off of, and publicly take credit for their exploits?  It has to be amazingly frustrating.  Understand, I'm not defending them (completely) but the  hypocrisy must be maddening.


Just (re) watched Act of Valor last night.
The Navy was all in for a recruiting movie, but somehow individuals should be "QP's"?
I am not condoning this SEAL going on Fox (think it's not a smart move), but management should look in the mirror before yelling at their Sailors.


----------



## dmcgill (Nov 2, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Who can blame some of these guys when they are watching everyone else profit off of, and publicly take credit for their exploits?  It has to be amazingly frustrating.  Understand, I'm not defending them (completely) but the  hypocrisy must be maddening.



You have a creed, you live and work by it, and refer to it in times of peril and uncertainty. I think right now the only component in SOF who legitimately honors their creed religiously are the Rangers. God bless them.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 3, 2014)

The Navy has released a statement in regards to NSW members discussing classified information. All signs seem to point to Rob O'Neil as the SEAL who was featured in the Esquire article.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 3, 2014)

http://www.leadingauthorities.com/speakers/robert-oneill.html

His bio calls him a quiet professional. How about, no.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 3, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> The Navy has released a statement naming Rob O'Neil as the SEAL who was featured in the Esquire article.


I thought it would turn out to be the Senior Chief. Do you have the release the navy gave?


----------



## pardus (Nov 3, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> The Navy has released a statement naming Rob O'Neil as the SEAL who was featured in the Esquire article.



Please post a link.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 3, 2014)

http://sofrep.com/37850/bin-ladens-shooter-identified-rob-oneill/#prettyPhoto/0/

Embedded in there is a copy of the letter, it is located roughly halfway down the page, near the end of the actual article.


----------



## pardus (Nov 3, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> http://sofrep.com/37850/bin-ladens-shooter-identified-rob-oneill/#prettyPhoto/0/
> 
> Embedded in there is a copy of the letter, it is located roughly halfway down the page, near the end of the actual article.



I don't see anything that has the Navy naming/identifying anyone.
Please clarify.


----------



## AWP (Nov 3, 2014)

That letter doesn't name anyone and the article even states "more than likely" which tells me everyone's making educated guesses, but guesses all the same.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 3, 2014)

pardus said:


> I don't see anything that has the Navy naming/identifying anyone.
> Please clarify.



Read his speaker bio on the link I posted on the other page, and then reread the Esquire article. There are a lot of similarities between the two. Then Google his name and read some more about him. 

@FF, agreed.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 3, 2014)

> Among other high-profile cases, O’Neill served as the lead jumper on the mission to rescue Capt. Richard Phillips, whose ship was taken hostage by Samali pirates in 2009 in the Indian Ocean.


----------



## pardus (Nov 3, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> Read his speaker bio on the link I posted on the other page, and then reread the Esquire article. There are a lot of similarities between the two. Then Google his name and read some more about him.
> 
> @FF, agreed.



You said, the Navy identified him. I don't see anything you posted or what I can find to back up that claim.
Please post something that has the Navy identifying him, not hearsay, or go back and edit your post that makes that claim.
You should know by now that you are required to back up claims like that on SS, we don't allow internet rumors to be presented as facts here.


----------



## dmcgill (Nov 5, 2014)

Rob O'Neill has not been named by the Navy.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 5, 2014)

He has now...by his old man.

What a cluster-fuck.  

*Navy SEAL killed bin Laden Rob O'Neill inspired Hollywood *

*His father said he was proud of his son's service and backed his decision to go public *

*Read full article*

_The Navy hero is set to give a full interview to Fox News later this month and waive his anonymity but MailOnline has established that he is Rob O'Neill, a highly-decorated veteran who quit after 16 years service._

_In an exclusive interview Rob's father, Tom O'Neill, tells MailOnline,* 'People are asking if we are worried that ISIS will come and get us because Rob is going public. I say I'll paint a big target on my front door and say come and get us.'*_

_Rob O'Neill, 38, is a former member of SEAL Team Six who has been portrayed on screen in Zero Dark Thirty, Captain Phillips and Lone Survivor._


----------



## AWP (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait.

"Ima sign this deal with Fox and reveal my identity."

Dad: "Ima go ahead and steal your thunder by outing you before your paid interview."

WTF?


----------



## CDG (Nov 5, 2014)

His whole premise is bullshit.  He got out at 16 years and now he wants to out himself to draw attention to the fact that he doesn't get benefits?  You knew that shit for 16 years!!!  It's no secret that you gotta do 20 or get medically retired to get the benefits.  Come on man.


----------



## 8654Maine (Nov 5, 2014)

Soup sandwich all around.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 5, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Wait.
> 
> "Ima sign this deal with Fox and reveal my identity."
> 
> ...


Smart move actually.
He didn't violate the NDA, his dad outed him.
LOL.
@8654Maine is correct, soup sandwich.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 5, 2014)

I listened to the SOFREP podcast about this whole subject tonight.  The hosts were pretty hard on both this guy and the dude who wrote No Easy Day.  Bottom line, these SEAL's violated their NDA - it does not matter what the president did, what the government did, they are taking credit for something that involved hundreds of men and women to accomplish.  One thing I keep thinking about, is that the guys on the podcast are convinced that something ugly is going to break in the next few months about "Six", that reporters are digging into, that would not have been discovered had Bissonnette  followed the rules.  Depending on what (if anything) comes out - I'm not sure how I feel about that part.


----------



## ZmanTX (Nov 5, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I listened to the SOFREP podcast about this whole subject tonight.  The hosts were pretty hard on both this guy and the dude who wrote No Easy Day.  Bottom line, these SEAL's violated their NDA - it does not matter what the president did, what the government did, they are taking credit for something that involved hundreds of men and women to accomplish.  One thing I keep thinking about, is that the guys on the podcast are convinced that something ugly is going to break in the next few months about "Six", that reporters are digging into, that would not have been discovered had Bissonnette  followed the rules.  Depending on what (if anything) comes out - I'm not sure how I feel about that part.



The whole situation is a mess... And the media doesn't help the situation either. That last part seems like they're stirring pot.

ZM


----------



## goon175 (Nov 5, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I listened to the SOFREP podcast about this whole subject tonight.  The hosts were pretty hard on both this guy and the dude who wrote No Easy Day.  Bottom line, these SEAL's violated their NDA - it does not matter what the president did, what the government did, they are taking credit for something that involved hundreds of men and women to accomplish.  One thing I keep thinking about, is that the guys on the podcast are convinced that something ugly is going to break in the next few months about "Six", that reporters are digging into, that would not have been discovered had Bissonnette  followed the rules.  Depending on what (if anything) comes out - I'm not sure how I feel about that part.



They have a lot of skeletons in their closet, to put it lightly.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 6, 2014)

Seems a shitty way to have their legacy be in shambles after all they have accomplished.


----------



## JBS (Nov 6, 2014)

The thing I keep thinking about is the families.

You want to profit from your experiences by outing yourself, o.k., so be it.  I can see how someone arrives at that conclusion.

But it's not just you.  Your family is coming along for the ride.  And maybe you can be a pistolero if you are shadowed, and yeah maybe you are so quick and well trained you can see bad guys before they see you.   Buy you can't be with everyone in your family all the damn time.   It's not even just your own wife and kids, it's whoever they hang out with. It's the schools, the plays, the sporting events they participate in.  This guy will never go to a school function without constantly glancing at the doors.  There won't be a soccer game where he won't be eyeballing every car that pulls in the parking lot, scanning the mobs of people on the sidelines of the football game.    Somewhere there's a fanatic who would love the opportunity to do the guy who did Bin Laden.

Just a jumble of thoughts, but I think of that British kid who got waxed in the streets of the UK by some random Islamic shitstain mouthbreather.   There are plenty with the will to do something.  And they might not be able to get me / you, but there's only one of you to go around.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 6, 2014)

@JBS , your whole post has been stuck in my head since No Easy Day came out.  Do we really feel so insulated here in the USA that we believe bad things cannot happen to us "here"?  NDA's, code, and ethos, aside: what about the safety and security of those whom you claim to love?  They did not ask to be dragged down this rabbit hole with you, and now you are making them a prime target for some nut-case here in the states.  Quite honestly, that is my primary reason for not supporting these guys either in funds (not buying or reading their books) or even spirit when I am asked my opinion.  

To me this is not about them being SEAL's or any other SOF unit for that matter,  these men are being irresponsible and putting their families in harms way ... in the name of profit.  Both financial and notoriety.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 6, 2014)

Of all the reasons for these guys not to go about this the way they have, security is the worst. I have a hard time believing that someone is going to go through the effort of doing a hit on one of these guys, when it would be much more bang for the buck to just go over to their compound and stage an attack.


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 6, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Of all the reasons for these guys not to go about this the way they have, security is the worst. I have a hard time believing that someone is going to go through the effort of doing a hit on one of these guys, when it would be much more bang for the buck to just go over to their compound and stage an attack.



Agreed; I don't see it as a reason for paranoia.  That also doesn't make for a good reason to be the first test case...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 6, 2014)

@goon175 , I'll accept that you may be more looped in than I, but I'm surprised that you would dismiss the security concern so easily.  What an energizer it would be for radical Islam if they could claim they took out not only a SEAL in on the OBL raid, but the man who claims to be the shooter.  And on American soil.

On the other hand, if they don't...then I guess that answers that question about how orgainzed "they" really are here in the US or not.  That and that fact that there are not coffee shops and buses blowing up every week.


----------



## pardus (Nov 6, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Of all the reasons for these guys not to go about this the way they have, security is the worst. I have a hard time believing that someone is going to go through the effort of doing a hit on one of these guys, when it would be much more bang for the buck to just go over to their compound and stage an attack.



Unless it's a lone wolf attack, which is more likely and easy to plan and pull off.

What wanna be terrorist wouldn't want to go down in history as the man who killed Bin Laden's killer?


----------



## dmcgill (Nov 6, 2014)

goon175 said:


> They have a lot of skeletons in their closet, to put it lightly.



Are you referring to NSWDG? And you somehow know this for a fact?


----------



## 0699 (Nov 6, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Of all the reasons for these guys not to go about this the way they have, security is the worst. I have a hard time believing that someone is going to go through the effort of doing a hit on one of these guys, when *it would be much more bang for the buck to just go over to their compound and stage an attack*.


 
Or hit an elementary school.  If an ex-SEAL is targeted, many Americans will say "he deserved it".  If they hit an elementary school in the middle of nowhere...



pardus said:


> Unless it's a lone wolf attack, which is more likely and easy to plan and pull off.
> What wanna be terrorist wouldn't want to go down in history as the man who killed Bin Laden's killer?


 
What about being the American who killed Bin Laden's killer's killer?


----------



## Centermass (Nov 6, 2014)

When you were issued a clearance, you made a promise and swore an oath to safe guard national secrets. Regardless of what someone in the WH does, one of their staffers, the media or anyone else for that matter, that does not give anyone a free pass to do it because "Well, everyone else is doing it." Until the proper classification authority declassifies it, you are still bound by both agreement and law, to safe guard it. No ifs, ands or buts last time I checked. You want to break ranks and open your pneumonia hole? I for one, will have no sympathy if and when they decide to make you an example and prosecute you to the fullest extent of the law.

And until it does, this kind of disclosure will continue.


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 6, 2014)

pardus said:


> Unless it's a lone wolf attack, which is more likely and easy to plan and pull off.
> 
> What wanna be terrorist wouldn't want to go down in history as the man who killed Bin Laden's killer?



It's possible... I think the more likely case would be a re-run of the "Pvt. Rigby" scenario.  Less effort, more effect in the way of "it could happen to YOU" = more terror.  A coordinated attack on a target who drew attention to himself just doesn't have the same ring... JM2C.


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 6, 2014)

goon175 said:


> They have a lot of skeletons in their closet, to put it lightly.




Meanwhile over at DELTA......Should have given us the Abbottabad gig...  What happens in Vegas...


----------



## x SF med (Nov 6, 2014)

If you are in an SOF Unit, you have a clearance....  You are supposed to be a QUIET Professional, you've signed NDAs and have taken a second oath not to reveal National Secrets.   Sorry, your fame does not trump the oaths and National Security.  Leavenworth ought to be in your future, not millions for movies and speeches and interviews.   Any money gained ought to go to organizations that support wounded or displaced veterans.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 6, 2014)

Well...no more internet stories...it's hit the main-stream...all other opinions aside, if I'm FOX...I'm fucking pissed at someone (his dad?)  So much for the big scoop...

http://www.startribune.com/politics/national/281835691.html


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 6, 2014)

Centermass said:


> When you were issued a clearance, you made a promise and swore an oath to safe guard national secrets. Regardless of what someone in the WH does, one of their staffers, the media or anyone else for that matter, that does not give anyone a free pass to do it because "Well, everyone else is doing it." Until the proper classification authority declassifies it, you are still bound by both agreement and law, to safe guard it. No ifs, ands or buts last time I checked. You want to break ranks and open your pneumonia hole? I for one, will have no sympathy if and when they decide to make you an example and prosecute you to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> And until it does, this kind of disclosure will continue.



This.........and fuck Robert O'Neill.


----------



## AWP (Nov 6, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Well...no more internet stories...it's hit the main-stream...all other opinions aside, if I'm FOX...I'm fucking pissed at someone (his dad?)  So much for the big scoop...


 
Well, Fuck Fox and I'd say that regardless of the source. These news vermin know what they are doing and do we think Fox announced it so far in advance because they care or because they want people to tune in so they can recoup some of their investment? It wasn't "Tonight on Blowjobs and Blondes we have the exclusive..." it was announced almost two weeks in advance? Do we think Fox has never heard of an NDA?

Fuck the news vermin and their profit-driven motives. They knew what they we doing, so they can reap the backlash.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 6, 2014)

c'mon.....the media is innocent and only strives to speak the truth and fight for the common man.........truth and justice......exposing the corruption of governments, the savior of the poor......






*sarcasm intended, of course.


----------



## CDG (Nov 7, 2014)

Today, on Jerry Springer.  This SEAL says he shot Bin Laden, but his former teammate and fellow PNG'd SEAL says HE shot Bin Laden!  So which one of these egotistical and fame-seeking prima donnas really did pull the trigger?  The truth will shock you!!! And at the center of it all is the elementary school argument that "he started it".  Both SEALs claim they deserve to violate whatever NDAs and oaths they want because other people have done it. Is this valid, or should both of them grow up and take some responsibility for contributing to a growing problem?  You, the audience, will get the chance to weigh in during the show.  Now, let's bring out the shooter-princesses!

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/investigations/who-shot-bin-laden-tale-two-seals-n241241


----------



## Brill (Nov 7, 2014)

CDG said:


> Today, on Jerry Springer.  This SEAL says he shot Bin Laden, but his former teammate and fellow PNG'd SEAL says HE shot Bin Laden!  So which one of these egotistical and fame-seeking prima donnas really did pull the trigger?  The truth will shock you!!! And at the center of it all is the elementary school argument that "he started it".  Both SEALs claim they deserve to violate whatever NDAs and oaths they want because other people have done it. Is this valid, or should both of them grow up and take some responsibility for contributing to a growing problem?  You, the audience, will get the chance to weigh in during the show.  Now, let's bring out the shooter-princesses!
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/investigations/who-shot-bin-laden-tale-two-seals-n241241



I hope Jerry shows the results of the DNA test and/polygraph to find out who the father (of this CF) is.


----------



## pardus (Nov 7, 2014)

Totentanz said:


> It's possible... I think the more likely case would be a re-run of the "Pvt. Rigby" scenario.  Less effort, more effect in the way of "it could happen to YOU" = more terror.  A coordinated attack on a target who drew attention to himself just doesn't have the same ring... JM2C.



That will happen regardless, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## CDG (Nov 7, 2014)

And in another classic twist, Matt Bissonnette is now suing his attorneys!  "_He was devoted to not disclosing anything he thought could be used by America's enemies. To insure he complied with all his obligations of confidentiality, he sought out legal counsel to advise him,"_ the lawsuit said.  Ummm.....if you were really that worried, Matt, why didn't you just not write the book in the first place?

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/f0a9...11a4d/author-bin-laden-book-sues-ex-attorneys


----------



## pardus (Nov 7, 2014)

> “Everybody and their brother was talking about this,” said Bissonnette. “How can you be holding it against me?”



What a bitch.


----------



## mkhs (Nov 7, 2014)

This topic has been up for discussion in my neck of the woods for the past few days and the one thing we land on is how do you sell out like this? MB seems to defend himself by referring to previous politicians and officers writing books but this just comes off as a shitty excuse to me. From a pure boots on the ground-perspective, after x amount of years and in the top tier to boot, why would you decide to throw it all away? Over money? ....


----------



## mkhs (Nov 7, 2014)

My point is in my line of work the biggest setbacks come from politicians and higherups saying no to things that need to be done in order to cover their own asses in the face of public opinion. So to use the fact that these same guys are writing books to justify you spilling classified information and selling out your buddies is just beyond me and no matter how hard I try I just don't get it.


----------



## Red Ryder (Nov 7, 2014)

http://oafnation.com/2014/11/03/i-dont-care-who-shot-osama-bin-laden/

I shared similar sentiment when this started receiving media attention again. 

Who cares who killed him? It was a team effort to get "the shooter" in that room. 

Did his death really change anything?


----------



## pardus (Nov 7, 2014)

Red Ryder said:


> http://oafnation.com/2014/11/03/i-dont-care-who-shot-osama-bin-laden/
> 
> I shared similar sentiment when this started receiving media attention again.
> 
> ...



Operationally? No.

For moral and goddamn righteousness and fuck you you coward fucking fuck?  fuck yeah it did!

We once again sent the message, that we can, and will, find you if you fuck with us. That's a serious message, and one that constantly needs to be sent.


----------



## AWP (Nov 8, 2014)

Something else to think of, and I wouldn't expect us to know the answers, but they conducted a hasty SSE. Even discounting the vast amount of porn discovered, I'm sure some decent intel was taken away.

Which is all secondary to the fact that UBL was killed. Pardus' post hit it on the head.


----------



## CQB (Nov 8, 2014)

Something's afoot & it looks interesting, I think I'll have a stall. 

http://www.newyorker.com/humor/borowitz-report/san-diego-hosts-convention-people-shot-bin-laden


----------



## Poccington (Nov 8, 2014)

Red Ryder said:


> http://oafnation.com/2014/11/03/i-dont-care-who-shot-osama-bin-laden/
> 
> I shared similar sentiment when this started receiving media attention again.
> 
> ...



When 9/11 happened and the US swore to track down Bin Laden, they were basically Liam Neeson on the phone to his daughter's kidnappers, with the kidnappers telling him "Good luck".

US troops turning up on Bin Laden's doorstep and putting a few rounds in his face? That was basically the military version of Liam Neeson turning up in Paris and mincing a load of Albanians.

It was an event which made the Western world just stop and say "Fuck yeah". It showed the US is willing to wait years and still fuck your day up.


----------



## pardus (Nov 8, 2014)

It's kind of like what the Israeli's did with the Black September members after the Munich massacre.


----------



## CQB (Nov 8, 2014)

...and if current reports are true, al Douchbaggi as well.


----------



## Poccington (Nov 9, 2014)

pardus said:


> It's kind of like what the Israeli's did with the Black September members after the Munich massacre.



I'd imagine there's nothing worse than the realisation, after thinking that you had gotten away with it... That you're dealing with people who are willing to play the long game when it comes to finding and killing you.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 9, 2014)

Poccington said:


> ...That you're dealing with people who are willing to play the long game when it comes to finding and killing you.



Yep...one of the traits that make an individual or group most dangerous is _patience _concerning their ability to wait until they are absolutely ready to take whatever action they feel necessary.


----------



## JBS (Nov 9, 2014)

For those saying that personal security is not a concern, I think you might be missing the point.

It's not about the individual.  It's about the family.  You willing to take that gamble?   I sure as hell would not be.    While I tend to agree with you about all the "bang for the buck" arguments, to me that's irrelevant.   If you're wrong, your kid/wife/family member doesn't get a do-over.

I'll word it like this:  there are those out there who have done far, far lesser "deeds" in the service of their country and who wouldn't risk exposing their affiliations, much less broadcast them globally.  How much more so those who have partaken in the highest profile hit of the 21st century?

Talking about "bring them on" is ignorant bravado.  Want to gamble with your own personal security, that's fine.  I couldn't care less.  Gambling with the safety of family, I say that's selfish in the extreme.  If you do it, you better make enough money to hire a couple of trigger pullers/drivers to keep around your family at all times.


----------



## CQB (Nov 9, 2014)

Finally the real guy has come forward. 

http://www.duffelblog.com/2014/11/navy-seal-team-6-bin-laden-robert-oneill/


----------



## AWP (Nov 9, 2014)

CQB said:


> Finally the real guy has come forward.
> 
> http://www.duffelblog.com/2014/11/navy-seal-team-6-bin-laden-robert-oneill/


 
So many great points in that article. I guess we could call them..."bullet statements."


----------



## Centermass (Nov 9, 2014)

Well, I could say a lot things here, but instead, I think letting the main topic of the conversation do the talking for himself. 

http://oafnation.com/2014/11/09/vid...s-delta-force-delta-doesnt-fking-do-anything/


----------



## AWP (Nov 9, 2014)

A longer version of the same video....Wow. Stay classy.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 9, 2014)

Him and Heben should go into business together.......

Confidence is one thing. Arrogance with this turd is more like it.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 9, 2014)

Has this guy been PNG yet?


----------



## pardus (Nov 9, 2014)

What a fucking douchebag!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 9, 2014)

I heard it was a ricochet from a wedding next door.....:-":wall::blkeye:


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 10, 2014)

Centermass said:


> Well, I could say a lot things here, but instead, I think letting the main topic of the conversation do the talking for himself.
> 
> http://oafnation.com/2014/11/09/vid...s-delta-force-delta-doesnt-fking-do-anything/


That thread, and the comments, are so chock full of amazing that I am going to print that shit out and put it on my team room walls. Holy shit I had no idea so many hard ass motherfuckers were just waiting on the internet for something to be wrong...


----------



## Centermass (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 10, 2014)

lol... "Dick measuring contest and the SEAL's show their vaginas"

That's classic.


----------



## Poccington (Nov 10, 2014)

He's a wanker. 

Coming out with nonsense about getting passed over for promotion and such nonsense for killing Bin Laden. Perhaps he should take a look closer to home, maybe listen to those audio tapes and wonder if being the dude that killed Bin Laden wasn't the issue when it came to promotion... Instead, it could well be the fact he comes across as an utter cunt.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 10, 2014)

I think I'll watch this tomorrow instead of the douche on FOX:

Navy SEALs – Their Untold Story premieres on Veterans Day, Tuesday, November 11, 2014, 9:00–11:00 p.

http://www.pbs.org/veterans/stories-of-service/stream-tv/a-to-z/navy-seals/

I was just surprised to see that there are still some untold stories remaining!


----------



## AWP (Nov 10, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Navy SEALs – Their Untold Story premieres on Veterans Day, Tuesday, November 11, 2014, 9:00–11:00 p.


 
Amazon has advance copies available.


----------



## pardus (Nov 10, 2014)

OUCH! lol


----------



## Gunz (Nov 11, 2014)

(Dammit, I'm six pages too late with the Rob Riggle link.)

I guess the signature on the NDA must pretty worthless now after so many breaches of contract. Isn't it supposed to be binding *for life*? So much for Fight Club Rules 1 and 2.


----------



## AWP (Nov 11, 2014)

LMAO...Fox is currently trumpeting their "exclusive" interview with O'Neill. I guess the one CNN posted a few days ago didn't exist?

The media are vermin...


----------



## Gunz (Nov 12, 2014)

Some lunatic is going to try to cap this guy or his family just for the notoriety. I read somewhere his estranged wife was talking about changing her name and GTFO with the kids.

I can understand the man wanting some recognition for his actions, I suppose that's only human...but the oaths and non-disclosure breach aside, it seems awfully selfish and ill-advised to put your family at risk for the sake of fame and fortune.


----------



## xbQUHIm] (Nov 12, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Amazon has advance copies available.


You can watch the whole episode of _Navy SEALs – Their Untold Story_ here on another PBS site. The video's own site is here but you can't watch the full episode there. It took me some Google-ing to find it.


----------



## Swill (Nov 12, 2014)

People disclosing classified for personal gain isn't going to stop until people start going to jail. That'd snap wise-asses back in line a lot faster than an open letter to your community.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 16, 2014)

Watching the interview on Fox news right now. 

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 16, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Watching the interview on Fox news right now.
> 
> F.M.


Loser.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 17, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Loser.



I fell asleep during it. It was boring.

F.M.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 18, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> I fell asleep during it. It was boring.
> 
> F.M.


Seems like a lot of interviews are like that.


----------



## pardus (Nov 20, 2014)

I got this from a SEAL friend.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 21, 2014)

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/nov/16/robert-oneill-osama-bin-laden-shooter-redskins/#!

"Robert O’Neill, the former Navy SEAL who says he fired the shots that killed Osama bin Laden, spoke to Washington Redskins players and coaches at a team meeting Saturday night and was a guest of owner Dan Snyder at the team’s game against the Tampa Bay Buccaneers on Sunday."


The game did not end well for the Redskins. I get the feeling this is not going to end well for O'Neill.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 21, 2014)

I think this has run its course who gives a fuck what this guy is doing, he didn't have the integrity to uphold his NDA, I don't think anything more needs to be said on the topic that hasn't been already.


----------

